# Picky eater



## desz0000 (Dec 3, 2013)

So my Colombian. Is a pretty lucky eater. He will only eat whole prey if dipped in egg. The owner before me didn't care for him properly at all. He is almost 3feet. Was housed in along but skinny enclosure with a 60watt house bulb for heat. And said he would only eat hard boiled eggs. So he eats turkey, hearts, and liver fine. But won't touch mice out quail chick's. Or insects. I really want to kick him off this egg habit. Any suggestions. ? Thanks


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 3, 2013)

_Wean him off or just stop offering eggs completely. A healthy tegu will not starve itself, when they're hungry they eat._


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't fed him egg in a about a week and a half. So no whole prey since then. My red hatchling and our new argentine b/W female rescue are not like this. So do I not offer other food for awhile. I just hate throwing away mice and quail. Getting to be costly


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 3, 2013)

I just feel bad because he slowed down on his eating any ways because of the season change. So he only will eat every two days or so. But he is out to roam everyday for the morning before I work


----------



## Brettm (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is the same way, but all she wants is hoppers, I have gotten her to eat some tilapia, chicken gizzards and hearts. The tilapia isn't too expensive, maybe try that


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

What are your basking temps? Why throw out the whole prey if your others will eat it? 

Either tough love, or weaning, wean by cutting open a mouse and drizzling a little raw egg yolk on it to get the scent there.


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 18, 2013)

His basking temp is between 107 110. He finally ate mice without egg. Woohoo. I don't normally throw the whole prey out if he doesn't eat it unless others have ate already


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

Basking temp is too low, for babies 115-120, adults 120-135.


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ahh. Got ya thanks again don't know how I missed that.


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for the help snake charmer. You are a really great person for rescuing these awesome animals. And they ate very lucky to have a good keeper. James or Colombian is a rescue. And we just got a b/w female not too long ago. She was skin and bones. And very dehydrated. The guy left her when he moved and never came back for her so she wasn't being card for properly if at all. But she is coming around


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is Darla when we first got her


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

desz0000 said:


> Here is Darla when we first got her


ooh poor girl!


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 18, 2013)

My phone is being dumb right now but I have a couple more from that day. Then some from recent . She had put on a lot of weight. But nan she is a handful. Very food aggressive. She was never handled. But she is becoming quite the sweetheart. Aside from some crazy encounters with some of my other animals.


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pretty skinny


----------

